

Introducing Jibo - personjerry
http://www.myjibo.com/

======
conradk
The video makes it look amazing from a technology point of view. Also makes me
think of the movie "Her" in a scary way.

Would love to see videos from regular people (not the company) showing it off.

~~~
personjerry
IMHO it looks more like a concept than an actual product at the moment. A lot
of the technologies they demo are impractical, or otherwise not as convenient
as they would like (i.e. how could the robot know about the stories the
children are reading?)

